# Electric Awnings



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any opinions on electric awnings. I have just agreed to buy a new 2008 sydney rqsle and have been doing some reading and there isn't many good things said about electric awnings. Should I be trying to get the deal to put a "manual" awning on or are they not as bad as most are saying.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

True Islander said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any opinions on electric awnings. I have just agreed to buy a new 2008 sydney rqsle and have been doing some reading and there isn't many good things said about electric awnings. Should I be trying to get the deal to put a "manual" awning on or are they not as bad as most are saying.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


I would go Manual....its about the easiest thing to do on a camper..........

If you stay electric.........make sure the awning has been updated with the adjustable dump......they simply remove a conecting bar and put the updated one in with the hand turn knob to give you the ability to tilt the awning down..........and get a pair of awning tie downs with the cork screw.......like 25.00 @ camping world.....

Mine (electric with dump adjustment)is working well with the tie downs.........if i go out for the day....I tie it down all the way and i do the same at night.......


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a electric awning on our 5er. We have plenty of slope so I think it will drain ok but I have not decided if I like it yet we have only used the camper 2 times and have been afraid of putting the awning out yet. It was too cold to be out so we left it up. Our dealer told us to tie it down as if it was the manual type, so the vote is still out on it. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah.on a 5er you probably are ok...................The arms just seem Flimsy and not as substantial as the manual awning........IMHO


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my electric awning, haven't used it much since I just got my camper and it's winter, but it's a whole heck of a lot easier setting up than the manual ones. The whole reason behind me getting a TT over a PUP was turn key. I want to be able to drop the camper, turn a key and be setup. The elec awning aids in that process. Less time setting up means more time doing fun things.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> I love my electric awning, haven't used it much since I just got my camper and it's winter, but it's a whole heck of a lot easier setting up than the manual ones. The whole reason behind me getting a TT over a PUP was turn key. I want to be able to drop the camper, turn a key and be setup. The elec awning aids in that process. Less time setting up means more time doing fun things.


Trust me..i have the same unit..........the stability in a little bit of wind...............IT AINT GOOD...........with the manual i could drop it all the way and not worry about it....this i have to screw into the ground cork screw tie downs and put a strap on it...........the manual awning took 30 seconds to set up............electric one takes 15 seconds + a couple minutes for Awning tie downs ......

I leave it out during the day and night to keep things dry underneath of it.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Every time I read these I appreciate my manual awning a little more...


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I love my electric awning, haven't used it much since I just got my camper and it's winter, but it's a whole heck of a lot easier setting up than the manual ones. The whole reason behind me getting a TT over a PUP was turn key. I want to be able to drop the camper, turn a key and be setup. The elec awning aids in that process. Less time setting up means more time doing fun things.


Trust me..i have the same unit..........the stability in a little bit of wind...............IT AINT GOOD...........with the manual i could drop it all the way and not worry about it....this i have to screw into the ground cork screw tie downs and put a strap on it...........the manual awning took 30 seconds to set up............electric one takes 15 seconds + a couple minutes for Awning tie downs ......

I leave it out during the day and night to keep things dry underneath of it.....
[/quote]

My old manual one...you had to get the awning rod out...then flip the switch which was stubborn sometimes...then pull it down...then lift each side, then tighten the arms on each side. I love the laziness involved in just pushing a button. I always use the corkscrews so that doesn't change on my electric one, had an old manual one blow over the top of the camper years ago when we were at the beach so I never deploy without tying down. And at my seasonal site it stays up for months at a time, it would be crazy not to tie down.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> I love my electric awning, haven't used it much since I just got my camper and it's winter, but it's a whole heck of a lot easier setting up than the manual ones. The whole reason behind me getting a TT over a PUP was turn key. I want to be able to drop the camper, turn a key and be setup. The elec awning aids in that process. Less time setting up means more time doing fun things.


Trust me..i have the same unit..........the stability in a little bit of wind...............IT AINT GOOD...........with the manual i could drop it all the way and not worry about it....this i have to screw into the ground cork screw tie downs and put a strap on it...........the manual awning took 30 seconds to set up............electric one takes 15 seconds + a couple minutes for Awning tie downs ......

I leave it out during the day and night to keep things dry underneath of it.....
[/quote]

My old manual one...you had to get the awning rod out...then flip the switch which was stubborn sometimes...then pull it down...then lift each side, then tighten the arms on each side. I love the laziness involved in just pushing a button. I always use the corkscrews so that doesn't change on my electric one, had an old manual one blow over the top of the camper years ago when we were at the beach so I never deploy without tying down. And at my seasonal site it stays up for months at a time, it would be crazy not to tie down.
[/quote]

Yeah.....I wasn't looking at it from a seasonal perspective.............But then i would guess it wouldn't matter whether it was electric or manual if you had it out and tied down..........i know when i have my electric awning out and tied down...........if i have the adjustment part "up"the wind will loosen t up.....tie downs only worked well with it angled all the way down..........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had started a poll last year on this very subject. This might be worth the look for you.

Eric

Electric Awnings, your chance to sound off


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

True Islander said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any opinions on electric awnings. I have just agreed to buy a new 2008 sydney rqsle *and have been doing some reading and there isn't many good things said about electric awnings.* Should I be trying to get the deal to put a "manual" awning on or are they not as bad as most are saying.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


Just curious as to what you've found - we have a manual awning on our 250RS - and from just reading the posts on the site I am glad we do. Ok, so its a bit more work and thats ok. After having a pop up for 17 years with an awning that you had to manualy roll up, I will take this change with welcomed arms.

My vote would be to choose manual!


----------

